# Jazz Anyone?



## JonSR77 (Mar 25, 2022)

any jazz fans?

Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong - Ella and Louis (1956)






Track listing:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ella_and_Louis


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 25, 2022)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> any jazz fans?
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong - Ella and Louis (1956)
> 
> ...


It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 25, 2022)

My taste in Jazz runs the Gambit of 40's big band to 70's/80's Fusion and beyond.

Jazz musicians play for each other; playing off each other's talent and feelings. 
They let us into their world.

Not much fame or money in what they produce.

It is my go-to-music when I need to just 'feel'.

( Hang around for the Bass solo, it's worth the wait... )


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)

Feelslikefar said:


> My taste in Jazz runs the Gambit of 40's big band to 70's/80's Fusion and beyond.
> 
> Jazz musicians play for each other; playing off each other's talent and feelings.
> They let us into their world.
> ...



Love Jean Luc Ponty. I know met a few musicians who played with him.






I met Narada MIchael Walden.  Maybe the single most positive human being, I ever met.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Jeni (Mar 29, 2022)

while taking my 4 year old granddaughter to breakfast one day  
we sat with her and her parents and the topic of Music came up in between bites of pancake  she looked up and said ... " I like smooth Jazz "   

At 4yr old we are pretty sure she had no idea what she was saying ... 
she was very angry that we all, including waiter laughed ...........................so now daughter will play some for her and she says she likes it ... not sure if she does or is just making a point.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 1, 2022)

Back in 1968, my older brother was in college in Hawaii, and I was in high school.
He took a job as a late-night disc jockey to help pay his way, at a small radio station.
The owner decided to change formats from Jazz/Classical to a more profitable Rock Station.
He brought home boxes of albums they were going to get rid of.
He told me if there was anything I liked to take it.
I was into the New stuff, Hendrix, Cream, Doors, etc. and these were Jazz and such, so
I figured where wasn't anything I would like.

I grabbed a stack and took them to my room to play them on my phonograph and lo and behold,
an album hit a cord with me that has lasted to this day.
It started my journey in Jazz and I come back to it often.
When they speak of 'Classics' in Jazz, this comes to mind.

Just a taste from the album Getz/Giberto 1964


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## charry (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 2, 2022)

Feelslikefar said:


> Back in 1968, my older brother was in college in Hawaii, and I was in high school.
> He took a job as a late-night disc jockey to help pay his way, at a small radio station.
> The owner decided to change formats from Jazz/Classical to a more profitable Rock Station.
> He brought home boxes of albums they were going to get rid of.
> ...



both amazing artists.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 2, 2022)

Jazz Sax Player Terry Hynde - the older brother of Pretender's lead Chrissie Hynde...






The Numbers Band...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Numbers_Band#:~:text=The original personnel were Robert,and Tim Hudson (drums).


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 2, 2022)

charry said:


>


LOVE Billie Holiday.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 2, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


I saw him play in Jersey City, Liberty State Park, right around 1980 or 1981...


----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 2, 2022)

A couple from Lee Ritenour


----------



## RubyK (Apr 2, 2022)

Stan Kenton was my all time favorite jazz orchestra. Saw him in person when I was about 21. I stood in front of the band and let the sound of all those brass instruments surround me. I'll never forget it. He had gray hair then.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 2, 2022)

Gerry Mulligan was another favorite of mine. Satin Doll was a popular jazz tune.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 2, 2022)

Back in the 80s I was in Georgetown and we were looking for a small quiet bar.  The first place we stopped had a $20 cover charge, a lot for back then.  

I asked why and they told us Dizzy Gillespie would be playing, and they had just opened so we could have our choice of tables.  

Never spent a better $20, a seat right next to the stage, no more than 10 to 15 ft from where Dizzy was playing!  He was getting older and not at his peak, but that didn't matter to us, he was great.  A really nice memory.

Got to see Sweet Emma the Bell Gal at Preservation Hall, in the 70s.  More than once, more great memories.   She isn't playing the piano a lot in this video, a shame even after her stroke she played great one handed.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 2, 2022)

www.syncopatedtimes.com/the-original-dixieland-jazz-band/

www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/was-first-jazz-recording-made-group-white-guys-180962246/

https://adp.library.ucsb.edu/index.php/mastertalent/detail/105432/Original_Dixieland_Jazz_Band

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Dixieland_Jass_Band


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 2, 2022)

I don't know if Chris Botti is considered jazz but I fell in love with his music and wonderful playing a few years back.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 2, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> don't know if Chris Botti is considered jazz


Close enough for me!  That was great, maybe the first I have heard of him.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 7, 2022)

MJQ - Modern Jazz Quartet

good straight ahead jazz (they did not do the out, atonal, avant garde stuff)


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 7, 2022)

Sun Ra Arkestra Face the Music Space is the Place Live on Night Music

Sun Ra does include out, atonal, free jazz, avant garde things. We used to go see him in Greenwich Village in the 70s. We knew one of his bass players, Jushi...

Just too much fun...just too much fun...and, of course, super talented musicians...

plus, that whole Space thing...​


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 29, 2022)

Late night, headphones on and a string of artists queued up, starting with Charlie 'Bird' Parker.

Seems the artists I enjoy 'burned the candle at both ends'; a drive that led to addictions and sometimes destroyed them.
Happened too often in Jazz. So very sad.

Chet Baker, Ray Charles, Stan Getz, Billie Holiday, Bird, etc. 

Would they produce the same music without the addictions?
I leave that answer to others and just enjoy the music they created.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 29, 2022)

Feelslikefar said:


> Late night, headphones on and a string of artists queued up, starting with Charlie 'Bird' Parker.
> 
> Seems the artists I enjoy 'burned the candle at both ends'; a drive that led to addictions and sometimes destroyed them.
> Happened too often in Jazz. So very sad.
> ...




I used to perform on stage...on the Spoken Word scene and as a stand-up comedian. Lost 5 friends to ODs. Pervasive problem. Greg Giraldo and Mitch Hedberg both died from ODs (not that I was friends with them). 

I don't think it is performance, per se, which is the cause. I think some people are driven to perform, based on abuses that occurred in life...and that is the source of the depression and heroin use.


I did an intervention for two gals on heroin.  It worked.  Both of them got off heroin within a year.  Bit of torture (for me) going through that process...and they hated my guts (and still do).  But, it worked and they got clean.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Apr 29, 2022)

Holly Cole Trio


----------



## Feelslikefar (May 6, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (May 7, 2022)

Say Glenn Miller to most people and they will think of Big Band, "Moonlight Serenade," or "In The Mood." But go back to when Miller's band was smaller, much smaller, you could dance your socks off to his music.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 18, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> any jazz fans?
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong - Ella and Louis (1956)
> 
> ...


My favorites.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 7, 2022)




----------

